#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-23
<sla89> Hi all. I have installed budgie desktop 10.3.1 on my ubuntu 16.04. I am very happy with it but I have one problem. When I click on a window it does not get the focus and come to the foreground. It remains in the back. I have to minimize the windows in front to get to the window in the back.
<sla89> Is this a known bug or have I destroyed my configuration?
<sla89> Thanks :)
<sajid> hi, I am Sajid from India, I us Win7 64bit on Core2Duo+4GBRAM+LGA775
<sajid> I Have Desktop PC I am New to Linux
<sajid> There are Lot off Linux Distros, I am Confused. Which is Easy Secure for Windows user
<sajid> among ubuntu which is most best? https://itsfoss.com/which-ubuntu-install/
<sajid> I become mad
<sajid> Yet I use win softwares
<sajid> I have Graphics card Zotac GT 730 2gb ddr5
<sajid> Broadband Net Connect+TPlink Modem
<sajid> which Linux is More Secure and Easy of use for Desktop Laptop Windows user
<sajid> In Which Linux I will get Full Secure Third party Free Software applications.
<sajid> My Email: 1976.sajid@gmail.com
<sajid> Which is Most Advance Easy Secure Linux Desktop Laptop Distros Distribution ?
<sajid> How I can Get CD DVD
<sajid> How I can Install
<sajid> How I can Install Run Windows .exe .msi Softwares on Linux
<sajid> I have Win Base Steam for Gamse
<kliwon> wew
<kliwon> :D
<bashfulrobot> sla89: I beleive you posted this in Gitter and David helped you - correct?
<bashfulrobot> sajid: Ubuntu is a good start for a new linux user. There is going to be a learning curve fopr most, however, there are so many articles on the internet regarding Ubuntu that it will be much easier to either find the info you are lookign for, or get help with your issues.
<bashfulrobot> and my learing curve for most, I mean most Linux distros. Not just Ubuntu specifically.
<kliwon> been trying manjaro and opensuse...and finaly back again to ubuntu :D
<kliwon> thanks for ubuntu budgie dev team
<kliwon> #respect
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-24
<Pete_> can you hyelp me with my ubuntu service
<vve1505> Hey all - new here. Started testing UB few days ago
<vve1505> Alt+Tab only cycles through open apps; will that change to allow window selection in future?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-25
<kalcso> Hey all, is there any way to change menu theme?
<fossfreedom_> kalcso: theme or the icon?
<kalcso> This is arc menu: https://github.com/LinxGem33/Arc-Menu
<kalcso> Both, menu theme and menu icons
<fossfreedom_> kalcso: menu theme and panel is defaulted to a "system theme" - open Raven and you can turn off the system theme and it will default to your GTK+ theme
<fossfreedom_> menu icon and all icons shown in the menu is defined by your iconset  - so again change the iconset in Raven
<kalcso> My WM Theme: OSX-Arc-White
<kalcso> I need this theme so I'll not change that
<kalcso> Is there any easy way to replace menu theme?!
<fossfreedom_> menu theme comes from OSX-Arc-White
<fossfreedom_> so you'll need to edit the theme
<kalcso> OK, so if I had GNOME it would be just an extension?
<fossfreedom_> no - again the extension will just inherit the theme colour
<kalcso> Copy menu theme in this place: /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<kalcso> Thanks, but have you seen this before: https://github.com/LinxGem33/Arc-Menu
<kalcso> It is just a theme for menu
<fossfreedom_> sure - that is specifically for gnome-shell
<fossfreedom_> that developer ported the zorin code to gnome-shell javascript
<kalcso> There is no easy way to install that on budgie, Am I right?
<fossfreedom_> so you'll need to port the code to python/C/Vala to make it run under budgie
<kalcso> That was the hard way :)
<fossfreedom_> if you are an awesome developer I'm sure it is straightforward.  Code looks pretty straightforward
<kalcso> Thanks for your friendly help
<shpandy> hows it going?
<wren__> currently ricing my desktop haha, what about you?
<shpandy> Just put budgie on my laptop
<shpandy> what is ricing?
<wren__> it's like heavily modifying it, i saw a lot of cool unix builds on reddit and wanted to follow suit
<wren__> also, welcome to budgie :3
<shpandy> Awesome, and thanks!
<shpandy> Is Chromium always slow or is it just mine?
<wren__> must be yours, mine is usually pretty fast
<wren__> is your connection timing out even though the network manager in the top right says you have a full connection?
<shpandy> Yeah
<shpandy> Music is playing from one link
<shpandy> But I cant open any other tabs
<shpandy> I literally just updated though, so maybe it'll take a while
<wren__> it was doing that for me for a while, are you running on battery?
<shpandy> plugged in to charge, just connected ethernet to help
<shpandy> same problem though
<wren__> hmmm i'm not sure about that one then haha
<wren__> for me there was a rogue powersave setting, sometimes it recurs when waking the system from sleep
<shpandy> are you using the 17.04 version? I got the install disc from a magazine with a bunch of encryption tools in it
<wren__> aye, 17.04
<wren__> that sounds like a rad magazine
<shpandy> was just Linux User #178
<shpandy> Where you from man?
<wren__> right in the middle of the southern united states, you?
<shpandy> Scotland
<wren__> o nice, i once saw scotland from a ferry haha
<shpandy> Lol, nice
<shpandy> What kind of ferry goes near scotland without porting?
<wren__> i believe i was going to an island in northern ireland, i don't remember which one. i remember being very excited because Marconi, the dude that invented radio, used to have a lab there
<shpandy> I know where you mean I htink
<shpandy> Cant remember the name of it though
<shpandy> Although I dont think you can see Scotland from there. If you can, it is within 10 miles of where  Iwas born
<shpandy> gtg tho, ty 4 tryin to help
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-26
<pawonfire> Hi, I recently upgraded to budgie 17.04 from an older version of mate, really like how polished it is.
<pawonfire> Few things I can't figure out..
<pawonfire> How do I create a show desktop button?  I don't mind not having a launcher, but w/o it, I can't find a way to create and place the button.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-27
<p7f> hi: i've just installed ubuntu budgie 17.04 in my notebook... the problem is that mouse stops working after some seconds of loggin in.. i think it has something to do with power management and autosuspend.. how can i solve this?
<fossfreedom> p7f, maybe tlp is causing issues?
<fossfreedom> enable backports
<fossfreedom> full update
<fossfreedom> then uninstall tlp
<p7f> ok! i'll try
<p7f> fossfreedom: thanks
<fossfreedom> BTW - backports enabled via budgie-welcome - recommendations
<p7f> fossfreedom: thanks! i was just googling that!
<p7f> fossfreedom: should i try first disabling usb-autosuspend from tlp? i didn't even know i had that installed
<fossfreedom> yep - give it a try
<p7f> ok.. i'll reboot now and then i'll come back
<p7f> hi, disabling usb autosuspend in tlp did not work... although help says that usb hid are excluded from autosuspend
<fossfreedom> p7f, suggest budgie backports full update/upgrade then uninstall tlp - if that still does not work then obviously another issue is causing this observation
<p7f> ok.. i'm on it right now.. thanks1
<p7f_> fossfreedom: if i use sudo apt-get remove tlp it says it will remove ubuntu-budgie-desktop
<fossfreedom> that's fine
<p7f_> Los siguientes paquetes se ELIMINARÁN:   tlp tlp-rdw ubuntu-budgie-desktop
<fossfreedom> remember to reinstall that before the upgrade to 17.10
<p7f_> so, it wont remove my desktop environment?
<fossfreedom> ubuntu-budgie-desktop is the meta package - so no
<p7f_> ok, so i've already done update/upgrade.. now i remove tlp
<p7f_> thats correct?
<fossfreedom> yep
<p7f> hi: my mouse still does not work... in other computers it works...
<p7f> however if i try another mouse in my pc it also works
<fossfreedom> hmm
<fossfreedom> do you have a mix of usb2 and usb3 ports?
<p7f> i have 3 usb2 and one usb3
<fossfreedom> which one is the mouse plugged into?
<p7f> i tryed in both
<p7f> it works before login... it stops working few secconds after i put my pass
<fossfreedom> very unusual to have mouse issues.  What kind of mouse is it?
<p7f> is a common optical Nissuta mouse
<p7f> i think i'll just get another one... i'm working with a friend right now and his mouse works here
<fossfreedom> k
<fossfreedom> remember to install ubuntu-budgie-desktop
<fossfreedom> this will reinstall tlp
<fossfreedom> better battery life
<p7f> ok! thanks a lot
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-28
<ferdie> greetings from the budgie DE universe
<shpandy> Hi
<fossfreedom> shpandy, hi there
<shpandy> Anyone having trouble running downloading ad running steam on 17.04?
<fossfreedom> No issues that I'm aware of.  What's up?
<shpandy> I seem to have installed the launcher but it wont... Launch
<shpandy> Just shows up on the rail on the left then disapears
<fossfreedom> run the launcher from a command line
<shpandy> how? lul
<shpandy> Tried but nothing I do seems to be working so I am guessing I am doing it wrong
<fossfreedom> look at .desktop file and run the command where exec=
<shpandy> Tried but everything is 'Command not found'
<shpandy> .4
<fossfreedom> what command are you running?
<shpandy> ./
<fossfreedom> the .desktop file is in  /usr/share/applications
<fossfreedom> probably "steam.desktop" or something similar
<shpandy> permission denied?
<fossfreedom> look at the file - copy paste the contents of the line starting exec=
<shpandy> did it, but it didn't do anything
<fossfreedom> please tell me what you had run
<shpandy> exec=steam.desktop
<fossfreedom> k - to view the file you type the following
<fossfreedom> cd /usr/share/applications
<fossfreedom> more steam.desktop
<shpandy> nano ?
<fossfreedom> more steam.desktop
<fossfreedom> or
<fossfreedom> gedit steam.desktop
<shpandy> last I got was 'to view the file type the following
<fossfreedom> cd /usr/share/applications
<fossfreedom> more steam.desktop
<fossfreedom> or
<fossfreedom> gedit steam.desktop
<shpandy> I used nano to get the same result. But yeah
<fossfreedom> so what's the line starting exec=
<shpandy> It is the initialising of Steam stuff, i.e exec=steam steam://open/news
<shpandy> and all the rest
<fossfreedom> fine
<shpandy> exec=/usr/bin/steam %U
<fossfreedom> type
<fossfreedom> steam
<shpandy> bunch of errors about missing driers
<shpandy> drivers
<fossfreedom> copy paste the output into your browser - https://pastebin.com
<fossfreedom> paste the url here for me to look at
<shpandy> its up
<fossfreedom> whats the url?
<shpandy> https://pastebin.com/UAmNZgj5
<fossfreedom> hmm
<fossfreedom> have you installed any drivers for your graphics card?
<shpandy> I believe so
<fossfreedom> believe this is answered here - at a guess there is something conflicting with something you may have installed
<fossfreedom> https://askubuntu.com/questions/771032/steam-not-opening-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<fossfreedom> suggest have a look at that
<fossfreedom> if you still have more issues - create a new question on askubuntu.com
<fossfreedom> there will be more knowledgeable people there to help you through this.
<shpandy> I am so nooby so budgie
<shpandy> Where is the additional drivers setting
<fossfreedom> software & updates - drivers tab
<shpandy> Thanks :)
<shpandy> I appreciate your help
<shpandy> I think I still had to install the proprietary drivers
<shpandy> Thought I had oops lol
<fossfreedom> no worries
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-21
<AbuOba> Hi, I have bug in ubuntu budgie 18.04
<AbuOba> I cannot change language in lock screen
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-22
<rocha> Hi
<rocha> i wanna ask, someone else has problem with headphones audio in 18.04?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-23
<jtreminio> Howdy folks; Can anyone tell me if the latest version of budgie still hard-codes the super key action, even if you remap it? ie if I switch ctrl and super, will the budgie menu still pop up when I press super (now ctrl)?
<fossfreedom> jtreminio, not really sure - would have to scout around the code-base to see how the meta/super key is handled.
<jtreminio> fossfreedom, no worries, I'll try a live usb later tonight. I know kde has the same problem, though
<jtreminio> Even if I remap via xmodmaps
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-25
<gurahamu> greetings
<pragomer> I want to give ubuntu-budgie the look of solus and set the top bar to the bottom. I could do that, but how can I add program starters to the (former) top bar?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-26
<ItsMeLenny> is there any way i can force an install of ubuntu budgie on something less than 8.4gb
<Bdg2002> I installed Ubuntu budgie minimal, how do I install plank?
<mpmc> fossfreedom: Here's hoping that Ikey doesn't remove support for Python apps in Budgie 11!
<mpmc> applets*
<fossfreedom> mpmc, well I can see the worry since the idea is a stream-line in process method to run stuff.  Faster and more robust.
<fossfreedom> But there are many ways to slice this  - for example an advanced indicator way - an in process applet that recognises an out of process applet; that's how appindicators work
<fossfreedom> just need to make it more advanced to work with whatever toolset that v11 settles on
<fossfreedom> Upstream are going through a reevaluation exercise at the moment mpmc ... so not really possible to see the future until the bare-bones of the new/revised approach is made
<mpmc> fossfreedom: You might have seen my question & answer session in #budgie-desktop-dev. Josh pretty much put my mind at ease. I'm really looking forward to Budgie v11 & depending on the outcome of the re-eval will take a look at the existing UB Py applets.
<fossfreedom> mpmc, +1
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-27
<monfraide> Hi everybody
<monfraide> I need a hand to help me...
<monfraide> Hi everybody
<monfraide> someone here ?
<Admiral> I'd like to change the login window settings, I'd like to use the "LightDM GTK+ Greeter Settings" because the provided app ("Login Window") does not allow to change fonts
<Admiral> It is not functional though so I don't know what to do, I can't seem to find the .conf file anywhere, or rather, they are not consistent with the settings I'm choosing
<Admiral> I'd like to change the login window settings, I'd like to use the "LightDM GTK+ Greeter Settings" because the provided app ("Login Window") does not allow to change fonts. It is not functional though so I don't know what to do, I can't seem to find the .conf file anywhere, or rather, they are not consistent with the settings I'm choosing.
<fossfreedom> Admiral, the slick-greeter.conf file is in /etc/lightdm/slick-greeter.conf
<fossfreedom> settings are as per the README https://github.com/linuxmint/slick-greeter
<fossfreedom> but you need to be aware there are quite a few areas that are hard-coded "Ubuntu" - I raised this with upstream a while ago, but its waiting for someone to fix
<Admiral> I managed to change backgrounds, theme, icons and all, it's just that the login settings application is lacking and the usual greeter settings app doesn't work. I doubt that I can't actually tweak what I want to tweak.
<fossfreedom> What specifically are you trying to change Admiral ?
<Admiral> I'm using Adapta as a theme, but Lato as a desktop font (by the way the desktop doesn't respect the set Interface fonts, it reverts to what I think is DejaVu Sans, on Solus Budgie desktop fonts would conform to Interface fonts as set in Budgie Settings, albeit after a logout-login cycle)
<Admiral> and I'm using DMZ-White as a cursor, I'd like these settings to be applied to the greeter too
<fossfreedom> Look like code changes will need to be made to slick-greeter to apply a specific cursor
<Admiral> usually DMZ-White is the default cursor in the greeter though. It switches to the Breeze cursor (oh I forgot to say that I switched cursors on my desktop too), I assume because that's what the Adapta theme calls for.
<Admiral> Maybe a workaround could be to switch cursors in the theme? This is not optimal but I guess that I have no other choice
<Admiral> What about the desktop font issue? I'll show you what I mean:
<fossfreedom> not sure how it works - breeze seems to override DMZ-White.  If you purge breeze then DMZ-White should be used.
<Admiral> https://imgur.com/29nQ8ew
<fossfreedom> what am I looking for in the picture?
<Admiral> the desktop icons have different fonts
<Admiral> compared to the titlebar and the menubar, which are the Interface fonts
<Admiral> which I set to Lato Regular
<Admiral> the icons seem to have DejaVu Sans
<fossfreedom> That's nautilus - known issue with budgie-desktop-settings - you have to manually change the nautilus fonts
<Admiral> where?
<Admiral> fwiw, on Solus it correctly respects the setting, although you have to reboot what I gather is nautilus (the desktop handler)
<fossfreedom> sounds like Solus has patched stuff
<fossfreedom> dconf-editor and various fonts can be changed - look for "fonts" here for various schema's where you define them.  e.g. org.gnome.nautilus.desktop https://github.com/UbuntuBudgie/budgie-welcome/blob/master/data/config/material-vimix-style.json
<Admiral> it worked, thanks!
<fossfreedom> yw
